# Ugly Toes



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay.. I admit it ... I have 2 ugly toes..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anybody have Camel Toes?


----------



## Douger (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## lilbug (Jul 25, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Okay.. I admit it ... I have 2 ugly toes..



And...too much time on your hands, or feet, as it were!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 25, 2011)

i have hobbit feet


----------



## Sherry (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 25, 2011)

omg, I was EATING.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 25, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> omg, I was EATING.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2011)

lilbug said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.. I admit it ... I have 2 ugly toes..
> ...



... mmm perhaps I do need a life.....smartypants..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 25, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i have hobbit feet



So.. this week I've learned you wear mens underwear and have hobbit feet... 

Your treasures are endless, it seems..


----------



## lilbug (Jul 26, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 26, 2011)

My daughter complains because her 2nd toe (next to the big toe) is alot longer than her big toe...her friends say it's called 'penis toe'....lol!  Never heard of that one before!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 26, 2011)

i love men's undies...they are much more comfie...

i wear a size 11....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i love men's undies...they are much more comfie...
> 
> i wear a size 11....



.. I thought it was just small, medium  and large...dang, things have changed I guess since my last undies purchase... we've been infiltrated by sizes..darn..


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 30, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Okay.. I admit it ... I have 2 ugly toes..



Fred Flintstone feet?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.. I admit it ... I have 2 ugly toes..
> ...



Nope, I'm a slender fellow.. 

When I was a kid I never wore shoes unless I had too. Now, I'm a wimpy tenderfoot..


----------



## shintao (Jul 30, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love men's undies...they are much more comfie...
> ...



You missed, x-large, xx-large, xxx-large, and tent.............LOL!


----------



## shintao (Jul 31, 2011)

I love petite feet, and it is a criteria for me, as big feet turn me off.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 31, 2011)

shintao said:


> I love petite feet, and it is a criteria for me, as big feet turn me off.



So you have petite feet... huh..

eh.. you expected me to say that..


----------



## lilbug (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothin cuter than baby feet...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 31, 2011)

lilbug said:


> Nothin cuter than baby feet...



Yup..


----------

